# Kostenloses Programm für Ingamevideos



## Shibi (21. November 2010)

*Kostenloses Programm für Ingamevideos*

Moin,

Ich suche ein kostenloses Programm mit dem man Ingamevideos aufnehmen kann. Sprich sowas wie Fraps oder Gamecam nur umsonst. 

Kennt da jemand ein gutes?

mfg, Shibi


----------



## CheGuarana (21. November 2010)

*AW: Kostenloses Programm für Ingamevideos*

Hallo Shibi,

ich mache, sofern ich Gameplayvideos mache, sie mit Xfire. Das ist kostenlos. Musst den Output dann halt nur ordentlich konvertieren, da es riesige Dateien sind weil alles als dicke, fette .avi aufgenommen wird.

Gruß


----------



## Vaylaga (22. November 2010)

*AW: Kostenloses Programm für Ingamevideos*

hiho,
kurze zwischenfrage werden bei xfire auch die fps zusätzlich angezeigt ?


----------



## Chrismettal (22. November 2010)

*AW: Kostenloses Programm für Ingamevideos*

soweit ich weiss kann man das zusätzlich einstellen, hab letztens sowas gesehen, also denk ich mal JA


----------



## Nekro (26. November 2010)

*AW: Kostenloses Programm für Ingamevideos*

Man kommt auch mit FRAPS ganz gut klar


----------



## Chrismettal (26. November 2010)

*AW: Kostenloses Programm für Ingamevideos*

FRAPS ist aber kostenpflichtig wenn man ordentliche Videos aufnehmen will 

ACHJA, zur Fps anzeige, JA Xfire kann das 
ingame overlay öffnen
unten links auf den bleistigt
und dann auf "show FPS overlay"


----------



## Finsk (28. November 2010)

*AW: Kostenloses Programm für Ingamevideos*

Gibts nicht irgendwie ne Möglichkeit ohne FPS-Einbußen aufzunehmen?
Also mittels externen Gerät oder so, gibts ja für Konsolen zum aufnehmen, gibts sowas auch für den Rechner?

Würde schon gern mit normalen Einstellungen in FullHD aufnehmen ohne das die FPS einbrechen.

Und wenns sowas gibt, wie teuer wäre sowas oder kann man sich sowas selber basteln mit Script oder so und auf ne externe Platte abspeichern?


----------



## Superwip (28. November 2010)

*AW: Kostenloses Programm für Ingamevideos*



> Gibts nicht irgendwie ne Möglichkeit ohne FPS-Einbußen aufzunehmen?
> Also mittels externen Gerät oder so, gibts ja für Konsolen zum aufnehmen, gibts sowas auch für den Rechner?


 
Prinzipiell ja aber bevor ich Geld für soetwas ausgebe würde ich lieber aufrüsten... (mehr RAM, besserer CPU, eigene Festplatte als Ziellaufwerk für die Videos)

Ich würde dann auch noch den WeGame erwähnen:
Video Games, Xbox Games, PC Games, Computer Games, PS2 Games, and PS3 Games at WeGame.com

Manche Spiele besitzen ja auch eine mehr oder weniger gute native Ingamevideofunktion, aufgrund der zusätzlichen Möglichteiten wie etwa das Ausblenden der Menüs oder sogar dem nachträglichen Ändern der Ansicht da die gesamten 3D Daten gespeichert werden sollte man auf diese Möglichkeit zurückgreifen wenn es sie gibt


----------



## Finsk (28. November 2010)

*AW: Kostenloses Programm für Ingamevideos*

Mir gehts hauptsächlich um Bad Company 2, da gibts ja leider keine in-Gamefunktion fürn aufnehmen.


----------

